

Kids' guide to the Internet from the 90s - captn3m0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfMrVKnGzwg

======
creamyhorror
See the responses from (modern) teens here:

Teens react to '90s Internet
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0mg9DxvfZE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0mg9DxvfZE)

It's a fun juxtaposition.

------
ohjeez
That's so amazingly corny. I love it.

